# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Η εμπειρια μου με απ/ποιηση απο τον Νοεμβριο του 18 μεχρι σημερα.

## RandomUser

Καλησπερα,

Ονομαζομαι Κωσταντινος και θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας την μεχρι στιγμης εμπειρια μου με την αποπραγματοποιηση και ενιοτε αποπροσωποιηση.

Οπως θα εχετε διαβασει αρκετοι, ειναι αποπραγματοποισησ/αποπροσωποιηση αππορεουν συνηθως απο διαταραχες αγχους αλλα και μετα απο χρηση φαρμακων (αγχολητικα, αντικαταθληπτικα) η και χρηση ναρκωτικων (κανναβη, λσδ, μδμα κτλ). Δυστηχως στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν αρκετες πηγες και ετσι ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον να βρει πληροφοριες. Υποθετω το ιδιο θα ισχυει και για την κοινοτητα των ψυχολογων/ψυχιατρων. Τα οσα στοιχεια εχω μαζεψει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι απο ξενες κοινοτητες και αρθρα. Επισης θα ηθελα να πω πως προσωπικα το φαρμακο (λοραζεπαμη) ΔΕΝ με βοηθησε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

Πριν απο 2-3 μηνες λοιπον ξεκινησα να εχω ανεξελεγκτο αγχος, δυσφορια, σκεψεις, ανησυχιες κτλ. Ανεκαθεν ημουν ανθρωπος αγχωτικος αλλα αυτη τη φορα ηταν υπερβολικο. Το γεγονος πως εκλεισα τα 30, πως ειμαι εδω και 7 χρονια εξωτερικο σχεδον μονος μου, το αγχος της δουλειας, οι σχεσεις μου με κοπελες, με την πιστη μου ιδεολογικη και θρησκευτικη κτλ με οδηγησαν στο να αρχισω να χανω τον πνευματικο μου ελεγχο. Ενιωσα πως δεν μπορουσα πλεον να λειτουργησω και η μονη διεξοδος σε αυτο ηταν κατι χαπια λοραζεπαμης (ταβορ στην Ελλαδα, ατιβαν στον Καναδα). Τα χαπια αυτα τα ειχα για τις πτησεις μου μιας και ειχα μικροθεματακια με κρισεις πανικου στο παρελθον.

Ενω στην αρχη ξεκινησε να υποχωρει το αγχος, άλλα συμπτωματα οπως συναισθηματικο μουδιασμα, λυπη, εμμονικες και καταθλιπτηκες σκεψεις ξεκινησαν. Δεν εδωσα μεγαλη σημασια και συνεχισα, νομιζα πως ηταν λογο του αγχους. Μετα απο 3 μερες και αφου επερνα 0.5μγ λοραζεπαμης ξεκινησαν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως ζαλαδες, αδυναμια, ευαισθησια στο φως, επιθετικοτητα και σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και το χειροτερο ολων η αισθηση οτι πλεον δεν ζω στη πραγματικοτητα, πως ολα ειναι ψευτικα. Κοιτουσα τα χερια μου και ελεγα στον εαυτο μου πως δεν ειναι δικα μου, πως κινουνταν απο μονα τους. Δεν μπορουσα να συκεντρωθω πλεον, αρχιζα να ξεχνω και η αισθηση ενος χαρτινου κοσμου με κυριευε σε καθε μου σκεψη. Ηταν σαν να ανοιξα ενα μικρο κομματι στον εγκεφαλο μου που κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε. Στην 8η μερα σταματησα να "κουμπωνω" το χαπι. Στο ενδιαμεσο καποιος μου ειπε να ξεκινησω να γραφω τις σκεψεις μου, να κρατω ενα ημερολογιο, εκει λοιπον παρατηρησα καποια μοτιβα τα οποια αλλαζαν κυριως μετα απο τη χρηση του φαρμακου. Το καλο ηταν πως περασαν τα αισθματα λυπης και καταθλιψης αμεσως, μετα απο 2-3 μερες αφου σταματησα. Απο τοτε ξεκινησε μια αλλη κολαση ομως. Η αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποποιηση γιναν πλεον εμμονες και μονιμες σκεψεις, η αισθηση δεν ελεγε να φυγει με τιποτα. Αρχιζα να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι ζουμε, για ποιο λογο υπαρχουμε. Και αν ολα αυτα γυρω μας ειναι μια εικονικη πραγματικοτητα; Η αν εχω πεθανει και απλα ζω σε επαναληψη τη ζωη μου; Ενιωσα κενος, κοιτουσα τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και δεν ενιωθα κατι, σαν να ηταν ολοι ψευτικοι. Κοιτουσα στον καθρεπτη μου και δεν με αναγνωριζα. Θεε μου, ελεγα στον εαυτο μου, τι ειναι τουτο το μαρτυριο; Θα ειμαι ετσι για την υπολοιπη ζωη μου; Δεν θελω να ζω αν ειναι αυτη η ζωη... Αρχισα να ψαχνω στο διαδικτυο το οποιο ειναι σαν ενα δικοπο μαχαιρι. Απο τη μια εμαθα πολλα, απο την αλλη γινομουν χειροτερα. Παρολαυτα τοτε πρωτη φορα διαβασα για τα συμπτωματα. Τα εχουν νιωσει και αλλοι. Εκεινη την ημερα ομολογω πως ενιωσα καλυτερα, διοτι μεχρι τοτε ημουν πεποισμενος πως θα με κλειναν σε κανενα ψυχιατρειο αν τα ελεγα παραεξω.

Ξεκινησα να βλεπω μια ψυχολογο, η οποια μου εχει δωσει να κανω καποιες τεχνικες αναπνοης και αποδοχης, διαβασα αρθρα, μιλησα με ανθρωπους που το εχουν ζησει και εκτοτε προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω. Αλλαξα την διατροφη μου, ξεκινησα τρεξιμο και περπατημα οσο μπορω εξω στα κρυα, σταματησα να ασχολουμαι με τα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης, ξεκινησα να διαβαζω περισσοτερο και να χρησημοποιω τον υπολογιστη μου οσο λιγοτερο γινεται. Αρχισα να πειραματιζομαι με βοτανα οπως το χαμομηλι και η βαλεριανα, εκοψα την καφεινη και ξεκινησα με συμπληρωματα ωμεγα 3. Επισης ξεκινησα να πειραματιζομαι με λαδακι κανναβης CBD αλλα δεν εχω αρκετα στοιχεια και τα αποτελεσματα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι καπως μεικτα.

Μεχρι και σημερα ακομα νιωθω αποξενομενος με την πραγματικοτητα, υπαρχουν οι στιγμες που ξυπναω τα βραδυα και ειμαι στα προθυρα κρισης πανικου αλλα μπορω να πω πως ειναι καλυτερα και πιο διαχειρισιμα. Η απ/οιση - απ/σποιηση, θελει χρονο για να φυγει. Οσο περισσοτερο αγχωνεται κανεις τοσο πιο εντονα τη νιωθει. Αλλα υπαρχει ελπιδα, υπαρχει διεξοδος, μην τρομαζετε. Καποιες μερες θα ειναι καλυτερες και καποιες χειροτερες αλλα νιωθω πως ειμαι σε καλο δρομο.

Αποδεχτειτε τις σκεψεις σας, μην τις πολεματε. Αφηστε τις να περασουν και συγκεντρωθειτε στο παρον. Καντε κατι χειροκινητο, απασχολειστε το μυαλο σας με κατι χειροπιαστο και πρακτικο. Συνεχιστε να ζειτε κανονικα. Καντε γυμναστικη, μιληστε με την οικογενεια και τους φιλους σας, μην κλεινεστε στους εαυτους σας. Να θυμαστε πως δεν ειστε μονοι σας. 

Ξερω ακριβως πως ειναι να το ζεις και δεν θα το ευχομουν στον χειροτερο εχθρο μου. 

Ελπιζω να βοηθησουν τα οσα εγραψα. Οι ερωτησεις ειναι ευπροσδεκτες.

Ευχαριστω,
Κωστας

----------


## garida

που ειναι η αποπραγματοποιηση? για αγχος μιλας ξεκαθαρα.
δεν ειπες για αποπραγματοποιηση κατι?

----------


## RandomUser

> που ειναι η αποπραγματοποιηση? για αγχος μιλας ξεκαθαρα.
> δεν ειπες για αποπραγματοποιηση κατι?


Καλησπέρα γαρίδα.

Έγραψα τόσα και πως η αποπραγματοποιηση απορρέει από το άγχος και μου παρουσιάστηκε μετά από χρήση λοραζεπαμης.

Έχεις περάσει-περνάς κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## garida

καλημεα
πως ομως την βιωσες. ενιωσες να χανεις χρονο χωρις να ξερεις που πηγε για ωρες? σε εβλεπες απο μακρυα? ενιωθες ξενο το σωμα σου?

----------


## RandomUser

Ένιωσα ξένο το σώμα μου και τις σκέψεις μου. Αλλα περισσότερο το περιβάλλον γύρω μου φαινόταν ψεύτικο και μη πραγματικό, σαν ένα στούντιο με ηθοποιούς ένα πράγμα. Νιώθεις μια αποκόλληση.

Βέβαια όλη αυτή η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από το άγχος και τα συμπτώματα της αποπραγματοποιησης γίνονται πολύ πιο έντονα όταν ειμαι αγχωμένος.

Έχεις κάποια εμπειρία επι του θέματος;

----------


## Alice_1990

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνε! Διάβασα την ιστορία σου με την αποπραγματοποίηση και τα χάπια, και μου γεννήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες. Εγώ προσωπικά πέρσι μετά από μια πολύ αγχώδη περίοδο εμφάνισα συμπτώματα αποπραγματοποίησης σε πολύ έντονο βαθμό! Είχα ξαναπεράσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά με πιο ελαφριά συμπτώματα, η οποία αποχώρησε από μόνη της. Πέρσι λοιπόν ξεκίνησα για πρώτη φορά τα φάρμακα γιατί ήταν ανυπόφορη αυτή η κατάσταση. Ξεκίνησα με αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά. Τις πρώτες εβδομάδες ήμουν δύο φορές χειρότερα όμως σταδιακά όταν άρχισαν να με ηρεμούν τα φάρμακα έφυγαν και τα συμπτώματα της αποπραγματοποίησης. Τον αύγουστο ξεκίνησα 1,75 mg tavor που ακόμα συνεχίζω. Εμένα προσωπικά με βοηθούν πολύ και με κάνουν λειτουργική,μαζί με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά πάντα. Απλώς,θέλω να σου πω μέσα από το ποστ αυτό ότι δεν λειτουργούν όλα τα φάρμακα ίδια στον κάθε οργανισμό. Γι' αυτό καλύτερα να μην αγχώνεις άδικα κάποιους στους οποίους η θεραπεία με το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο αποδίδει. Εμένα πχ η γιαγιά μου παίρνει τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα 40 χρόνια τώρα και δεν είχε ποτέ παρενέργειες. Στον δικό σου οργανισμό δεν λειτουργούν σωστά,και σου προκαλούν και ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να τα αντικαταστήσεις με κάποιο άλλο αγχολυτικό που να δράσει και να κουμπώσει σε εσένα. Φιλικά πάντα. 


> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Ονομαζομαι Κωσταντινος και θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας την μεχρι στιγμης εμπειρια μου με την αποπραγματοποιηση και ενιοτε αποπροσωποιηση.
> 
> Οπως θα εχετε διαβασει αρκετοι, ειναι αποπραγματοποισησ/αποπροσωποιηση αππορεουν συνηθως απο διαταραχες αγχους αλλα και μετα απο χρηση φαρμακων (αγχολητικα, αντικαταθληπτικα) η και χρηση ναρκωτικων (κανναβη, λσδ, μδμα κτλ). Δυστηχως στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν αρκετες πηγες και ετσι ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον να βρει πληροφοριες. Υποθετω το ιδιο θα ισχυει και για την κοινοτητα των ψυχολογων/ψυχιατρων. Τα οσα στοιχεια εχω μαζεψει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι απο ξενες κοινοτητες και αρθρα. Επισης θα ηθελα να πω πως προσωπικα το φαρμακο (λοραζεπαμη) ΔΕΝ με βοηθησε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
> 
> Πριν απο 2-3 μηνες λοιπον ξεκινησα να εχω ανεξελεγκτο αγχος, δυσφορια, σκεψεις, ανησυχιες κτλ. Ανεκαθεν ημουν ανθρωπος αγχωτικος αλλα αυτη τη φορα ηταν υπερβολικο. Το γεγονος πως εκλεισα τα 30, πως ειμαι εδω και 7 χρονια εξωτερικο σχεδον μονος μου, το αγχος της δουλειας, οι σχεσεις μου με κοπελες, με την πιστη μου ιδεολογικη και θρησκευτικη κτλ με οδηγησαν στο να αρχισω να χανω τον πνευματικο μου ελεγχο. Ενιωσα πως δεν μπορουσα πλεον να λειτουργησω και η μονη διεξοδος σε αυτο ηταν κατι χαπια λοραζεπαμης (ταβορ στην Ελλαδα, ατιβαν στον Καναδα). Τα χαπια αυτα τα ειχα για τις πτησεις μου μιας και ειχα μικροθεματακια με κρισεις πανικου στο παρελθον.
> 
> Ενω στην αρχη ξεκινησε να υποχωρει το αγχος, άλλα συμπτωματα οπως συναισθηματικο μουδιασμα, λυπη, εμμονικες και καταθλιπτηκες σκεψεις ξεκινησαν. Δεν εδωσα μεγαλη σημασια και συνεχισα, νομιζα πως ηταν λογο του αγχους. Μετα απο 3 μερες και αφου επερνα 0.5μγ λοραζεπαμης ξεκινησαν τα σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως ζαλαδες, αδυναμια, ευαισθησια στο φως, επιθετικοτητα και σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και το χειροτερο ολων η αισθηση οτι πλεον δεν ζω στη πραγματικοτητα, πως ολα ειναι ψευτικα. Κοιτουσα τα χερια μου και ελεγα στον εαυτο μου πως δεν ειναι δικα μου, πως κινουνταν απο μονα τους. Δεν μπορουσα να συκεντρωθω πλεον, αρχιζα να ξεχνω και η αισθηση ενος χαρτινου κοσμου με κυριευε σε καθε μου σκεψη. Ηταν σαν να ανοιξα ενα μικρο κομματι στον εγκεφαλο μου που κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε. Στην 8η μερα σταματησα να "κουμπωνω" το χαπι. Στο ενδιαμεσο καποιος μου ειπε να ξεκινησω να γραφω τις σκεψεις μου, να κρατω ενα ημερολογιο, εκει λοιπον παρατηρησα καποια μοτιβα τα οποια αλλαζαν κυριως μετα απο τη χρηση του φαρμακου. Το καλο ηταν πως περασαν τα αισθματα λυπης και καταθλιψης αμεσως, μετα απο 2-3 μερες αφου σταματησα. Απο τοτε ξεκινησε μια αλλη κολαση ομως. Η αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποποιηση γιναν πλεον εμμονες και μονιμες σκεψεις, η αισθηση δεν ελεγε να φυγει με τιποτα. Αρχιζα να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι ζουμε, για ποιο λογο υπαρχουμε. Και αν ολα αυτα γυρω μας ειναι μια εικονικη πραγματικοτητα; Η αν εχω πεθανει και απλα ζω σε επαναληψη τη ζωη μου; Ενιωσα κενος, κοιτουσα τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και δεν ενιωθα κατι, σαν να ηταν ολοι ψευτικοι. Κοιτουσα στον καθρεπτη μου και δεν με αναγνωριζα. Θεε μου, ελεγα στον εαυτο μου, τι ειναι τουτο το μαρτυριο; Θα ειμαι ετσι για την υπολοιπη ζωη μου; Δεν θελω να ζω αν ειναι αυτη η ζωη... Αρχισα να ψαχνω στο διαδικτυο το οποιο ειναι σαν ενα δικοπο μαχαιρι. Απο τη μια εμαθα πολλα, απο την αλλη γινομουν χειροτερα. Παρολαυτα τοτε πρωτη φορα διαβασα για τα συμπτωματα. Τα εχουν νιωσει και αλλοι. Εκεινη την ημερα ομολογω πως ενιωσα καλυτερα, διοτι μεχρι τοτε ημουν πεποισμενος πως θα με κλειναν σε κανενα ψυχιατρειο αν τα ελεγα παραεξω.
> ...


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## RandomUser

Καλησπέρα Αλίκη

Ναι εννοείται πως είναι καθαρά προσωπική η εμπειρία και άποψη. 

Το θέμα των φαρμάκων βέβαια είναι ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο το οποίο σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω με ψυχοθεραπεία. Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι! 

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback σου!

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλησπέρα Αλίκη
> 
> Ναι εννοείται πως είναι καθαρά προσωπική η εμπειρία και άποψη. 
> 
> Το θέμα των φαρμάκων βέβαια είναι ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο το οποίο σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω με ψυχοθεραπεία. Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι! 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το feedback σου!


Ισχύει ότι σηκώνει πολλή κουβέντα αυτό το θέμα! Εγώ το ψάχνω πολύ καιρό για να δοκιμάσω κάτι διαφορετικό. Ενώ νιώθω ήρεμη με τα φάρμακα δεν θέλω να τα παίρνω μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Και φοβάμαι και τις μακροπρόθεσμες ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες που μπορεί να έχουν πχ απώλεια μνήμης, θολωμένο μυαλό κλπ.. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## RandomUser

Εγώ πήρα απόφαση να το παλέψω χωρίς φάρμακα αλλά με ψυχοθεραπεία και αλλά εναλλακτικά σκευάσματα, διότι δεν άντεξα τα συμπτώματα τύπου απώλεια βραχείας μνήμης και την θολούρα στο μυαλό, ποσο μάλλον τα αλλά που βίωσα.

Εσυ μέχρι στιγμής τι έχεις δοκιμάσει πέρα από την αγωγή;

----------


## Alice_1990

Εφόσον δεν τα άντεχες καλά έκανες.. κανω και ψυχοθεραπεια παραλληλα αλλα οχι οσο συχνα θα ηθελα δυστυχως...


> Εγώ πήρα απόφαση να το παλέψω χωρίς φάρμακα αλλά με ψυχοθεραπεία και αλλά εναλλακτικά σκευάσματα, διότι δεν άντεξα τα συμπτώματα τύπου απώλεια βραχείας μνήμης και την θολούρα στο μυαλό, ποσο μάλλον τα αλλά που βίωσα.
> 
> Εσυ μέχρι στιγμής τι έχεις δοκιμάσει πέρα από την αγωγή;


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Και τα ιδια απο οτι με ειπε ο γιατρος εχω αποπροσωποιηση απο το πολυ αγχος...πολυ δυσκολο πραμα δεν λεει να φυγει 3 χρονια τωρα..εχω χασει τν ευατο μου τελειως...και συνεχεια θολομενο μυαλο..τωρα το παλευω και γω χωρις φαρμακα με ψυχοθεραπεια..αλλα δν βλεπω αποτελεσματα..επισης εχω περασει απο τ φαρμακα δεν με βοηθησαν ..νοιωθω σε αδιεξοδο ωρες ωρες δν υπαρχει λυση...αλλα το παλευω οσο μπορω..

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## RandomUser

Γεια σου Χριστοφορε,
Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Αυτο που περνας-ναμε, εχει σιγουρα να κανει με το αγχος. Οσο πιο πολυ αγχωνομαστε τοσο πιο εντονα το νοιωθουμε. Εχεις δοκιμασει να αλλαξεις την διαιτα σου, δουλεια ισως, η τον τροπο ζωης σου; Για τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους εμενα με εχει βοηθησει μεχρι στιγμης η γυμναστικη, το τρεξιμο, το χαμομηλι και ο διαλογισμος (εισπνοες εκπνοες) και το λαδακι κανναβης. Για τα ψυχικα με βοηθανε καποιες τεχνικες mindfulness, το να μιλαω με φιλους και οικογενεια, τεχνικες αποδοχης των σκεψεων που κανω και οσο και σου φανει παραξενο, δουλειες στο σπιτι, οπως μαγειρεμα, συγυρισμα και καθαριοτητες.

Επισης παρακαλουθω και καποιους ξενους youtubers: The Anxiety Guy, The Anxiety Ninja, HelpWithDP
Αυτοι με βοηθησαν να καταλαβω τους μηχανισμους της αποπραγματοποιησης

Καλη δυναμη! Πιστευω θα το ξεπερασεισ

----------


## DiSI

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. 

Πως είστε με την αποπροσωποιηση; Εγώ σε συνδυασμό με τα φάρμακα κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία και πήγαινα πολύ καλύτερα, ωστόσο τώρα με την εξεταστική έχω αυξημένο άγχος και με έχει πιάσει πάλι αποπροσωποιηση και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα στην ζωη, ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω τους γύρω μου, μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ μίλησα; Και πως το είπα αυτό; 
Τα έχετε και εσείς αυτά; Σας έχει βοηθήσει κάτι;

----------


## RandomUser

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. 
> 
> Πως είστε με την αποπροσωποιηση; Εγώ σε συνδυασμό με τα φάρμακα κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία και πήγαινα πολύ καλύτερα, ωστόσο τώρα με την εξεταστική έχω αυξημένο άγχος και με έχει πιάσει πάλι αποπροσωποιηση και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα στην ζωη, ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω τους γύρω μου, μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ μίλησα; Και πως το είπα αυτό; 
> Τα έχετε και εσείς αυτά; Σας έχει βοηθήσει κάτι;


Καλησπερα και σε σενα.

Οσο πιο εντονο αγχος εχεις τοσο πιο εντονα θα ειναι και τα συμπτωματα. Ναι, λιγο πολυ οτι περιγραφεις τα περνανε ολοι, συναισθηματικο μουδιασμα, υπαρξιακα ερωτηματα κτλ κτλ. Για αρχη σκεψου πως αυτα ειναι μονο σκεψεις που περνανε απο το μυαλο σου. Οσο πιο πολυ τις πολεμας και προσπαθεις να τους δωσεις νοημα τοσο χειροτερα θα γινεσαι. Αστες απλα να περασουν και παρατηρησε τις. (αυτες ειναι συμβουλες που μου εχουν δωθει απο ψυχολογο και βοηθουν).

Καποια απο τα πραγματα που εχουν βοηθησει εμενα:
Τρεξιμο, εαν δεν μπορεις να τρεξεις τοτε ενα περπατημα κατα προτιμηση σε παρκο η σε αλσος βοηθαειΓυμναστικηΔιατροφη (σταματησα την καφεινη, ζαχαρες, αναψυκτικα και αλκοολ)Ωμεγα 3Διαφορα ροφηματα-βοτανα οπως χαμομηλι, μελισοχορτο και βαλεριανα (Θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου αν μπορεις να πιεις τσαι βαλεριανας μιας και σε συνδιασμο με φαρμακα μπορει να εχουν καμια παρενεργια)Τεχνικες διαλογισμου (εισπνοες-εκπνοες, μπορεις να βρεις οδηγιες στο ιντερνετ)Μιλα με τους φιλους και την οικογενεια σουΥπομονη, δωσε στο σωμα σου και στο μυαλο σου χρονοΛαδακι κανναβης CBD, υπαρχει ενα νημα στο φορουμ οπου μπορεις να βρεις πληροφοριες (πριν το παρεις ρωτησε τον γιατρο για πιθανες παρενεργιες με φαρμακα)

Στην ουσια πρεπει να βρεις πως θα μπορεσεις να ριξεις τα επιπεδα του αγχους, δοκιμαζοντας διαφορα πραγματα και εν τελει βρiσκοντας μια φορμουλα που να σε καλυπτει. Προσωπικα προτιμω Ολα τα παραπανω, αλλα καπιους τους βοηθανε και τα φαρμακα. Θα δεις πως οταν υποχωρησει εστω και λιγο το αγχος θα αισθανθεις καλυτερα. Λογικα εισαι σε εγρηγορση λογω εξεταστικης.

Επισης μπορεις να ανατρεξεις και σε προηγουμενες απαντησεις.

Οτι θελεις μπορεις να ρωτησεις.

Καλη τυχη για την εξεταστικη σου και εννοειται θα γινεις καλυτερα!

----------


## Liakos123

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. 
> 
> Πως είστε με την αποπροσωποιηση; Εγώ σε συνδυασμό με τα φάρμακα κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία και πήγαινα πολύ καλύτερα, ωστόσο τώρα με την εξεταστική έχω αυξημένο άγχος και με έχει πιάσει πάλι αποπροσωποιηση και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα στην ζωη, ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω τους γύρω μου, μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ μίλησα; Και πως το είπα αυτό; 
> Τα έχετε και εσείς αυτά; Σας έχει βοηθήσει κάτι;


Καλησπερα τα ίδια περίπου νιώθω και εγώ να πω ότι εδώ και μια βδομάδα ξεκίνησα αντικαταθλιπτικό Effexor μπορεί να είναι και από τις παρενέργειες επειδή είναι αρχή είχα κάνει και παλαιότερα αγωγή με εφεξορ και μετά από καιρό ξανά είχα βρει τον εαυτό μου και ένιωθα πολύ καλά.
Αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω άγχος όλη μέρα με το που ξυπνήσω επίσης νιώθω ότι ζω μια περίεργη κατάσταση πολλές φορές δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω ακριβώς με λόγια 
Βλέπω τον Ευατο μου στον καθρέπτη και μου φαίνεται σαν να μην τον ξέρω 
Η πχ μιλάω και μου φαίνεται η φωνή μου περίεργη και σκέφτομαι από μέσα μου η φωνή μου είναι αυτή και φρικαρω
Και σκέφτομαι και πολλά υπαρξιακά πχ από ποια πλευρά ακούω την φωνή μου όταν μιλάω και διαφορά αλλά τέτοια και φρικαρω εντελώς

----------


## RandomUser

Καλησπερα,

Θα ηθελα να δωσω μια συντομη ενημερωση οσον αφορα τη κατασταση μου.

Πλεον το αγχος εχει υποχωρησει, δεν με ποιανουν κρισεις πανικου και γενικα οι σκεψεις μου δεν τρεχουν στο παρελθον και το μελλον. Η αποπραγματοποιηση υποχωρησε εντελως αλλα υπαρχουν οι στιγμες που μπορει να νοιωσω καποια συμπτωματα αποπροσωποιησης αλλα τα ξεπερνω σχεδον αμεσως. Συνεχιζω να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και μεχρι στιγμης εχω μιλησει με 2 ειδικους. 

Το χειροτερο που εχω αντιμετοπισει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οι υπαρξιακες σκεψεις και τα αναπαντητα ερωτηματα τυπου "υπαρχει θεος" "ποιος εφτιαξε το συμπαν" "ποιο ειναι το νοημα της ζωης", τα οποια τροφοδοτουσαν εν συνεχεια το αγχος και την αποπραγματοποιηση. ΚΑι οι 2 ψυχολογοι αποφανθηκαν πως αυτες οι σκεψεις ηταν αγχογενεις και μου ειπαν πως θα υποχωρησουν οσο υποχωρει το το αγχος, οπως και εγινε.

Παμε στα θετικα τωρα. Αυτη η εμπειρια με εκανε να αναθεωρησω τη ζωη μου, τις προτεραιοτητες μου, τις αντιληψεις μου και γενικα ολο μου το ειναι. Αρχισα να ασκουμαι, τρωω καλυτερα, βγαινω εξω, τρεχω, ξεκινησα το διαβασμα, αποδιδω καλυτερα στη δουλεια, ειμαι πιο ηρεμος και μπορω να διαχειριζομαι το καθημερινο αγχος. Ζω τη ζωη μου πιο αυθεντικα και αντικριζω τους περισσοτερους φοβους μου καταμα και θαρραλεα!

Αυτο που θα ηθελα να συμβουλευσω οσους περνανε κατι αντιστοιχο ειναι να κανουν υπομονη και να αντιμετοπισουν την οποια δοκιμασια με θαρρος και αποφασιστηκοτητα. Σε καθε δυσκολη στιγμη, οποια και αν ειναι αυτη, υπαρχουν 2 επιλογες, ειτε το πολεμας μεχρις εσχατων, η θα κατσεις να παραδωθεις στο απεραντο χαος της ψυχης, του μυαλου και των σκεψεων σου.

Παραθετω και ενα ποιημα του Καβαφη γεματο νοημα, την Ιθακη:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sam16LYZn2M&t=65s

Καλη τυχη σε ολους!

----------


## Demi71

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Θα ηθελα να δωσω μια συντομη ενημερωση οσον αφορα τη κατασταση μου.
> 
> Πλεον το αγχος εχει υποχωρησει, δεν με ποιανουν κρισεις πανικου και γενικα οι σκεψεις μου δεν τρεχουν στο παρελθον και το μελλον. Η αποπραγματοποιηση υποχωρησε εντελως αλλα υπαρχουν οι στιγμες που μπορει να νοιωσω καποια συμπτωματα αποπροσωποιησης αλλα τα ξεπερνω σχεδον αμεσως. Συνεχιζω να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και μεχρι στιγμης εχω μιλησει με 2 ειδικους. 
> 
> Το χειροτερο που εχω αντιμετοπισει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οι υπαρξιακες σκεψεις και τα αναπαντητα ερωτηματα τυπου "υπαρχει θεος" "ποιος εφτιαξε το συμπαν" "ποιο ειναι το νοημα της ζωης", τα οποια τροφοδοτουσαν εν συνεχεια το αγχος και την αποπραγματοποιηση. ΚΑι οι 2 ψυχολογοι αποφανθηκαν πως αυτες οι σκεψεις ηταν αγχογενεις και μου ειπαν πως θα υποχωρησουν οσο υποχωρει το το αγχος, οπως και εγινε.
> 
> Παμε στα θετικα τωρα. Αυτη η εμπειρια με εκανε να αναθεωρησω τη ζωη μου, τις προτεραιοτητες μου, τις αντιληψεις μου και γενικα ολο μου το ειναι. Αρχισα να ασκουμαι, τρωω καλυτερα, βγαινω εξω, τρεχω, ξεκινησα το διαβασμα, αποδιδω καλυτερα στη δουλεια, ειμαι πιο ηρεμος και μπορω να διαχειριζομαι το καθημερινο αγχος. Ζω τη ζωη μου πιο αυθεντικα και αντικριζω τους περισσοτερους φοβους μου καταμα και θαρραλεα!
> ...


Κωνσταντινε κι εγώ έχω αποπροσωποποίηση συν άγχος. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν παίρνεις cbd κι αν σε βοηθά γιατί κι εγώ δεν μπορώ τα φάρμακα ,βασικά δεν αντέχω τις παρενέργειες

----------


## RandomUser

> Κωνσταντινε κι εγώ έχω αποπροσωποποίηση συν άγχος. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν παίρνεις cbd κι αν σε βοηθά γιατί κι εγώ δεν μπορώ τα φάρμακα ,βασικά δεν αντέχω τις παρενέργειες


Καλησπερα! Ναι ξεκινησα με σταγονες και μετα με ατμοποιητη. Ο καπνος σε υψηλη περιακτικοτητα cbd νομιζω με βοηθαει περισσοτερο σε σχεση με το λαδακι. Πλεον δεν το παιρνω καθημερινα μιας και εχω βρει αλλους τροπους πιο αποτελεσματικους οπως το ποδηλατο, η γυμναστικη οι πεζοποριες και γενικα δραστηριοτητες.

Δοκιμασε το, δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι.

Στα θετικα της χρησης ειναι πως ριχνει τα επιπεδα αγχους. 

Παρολαυτα δεν εχω δοκιμασει κανναβη στην Ελλαδα, μονο εξωτερικο, οποτε δεν ξερω τι παιζεται με τις περιεκτικοτητες εκει.

----------

